# Suche jemanden zum Werben (EU-Eredar)



## Urieziel (21. Februar 2016)

Hi,

 

ich suche jemanden zum werben um noch 2 Chars auf Horde Seite hochzuziehen. 

 

 

 

Gold fürs Reiten, Taschen und Kleinkram. Gerne auch komplette Neuanfänger.

TS ist vorhanden aber keine pflicht, wenn jemand Lust hat einfach eine PM an mich.

 

 

Gruß 

 

Urieziel


----------



## Zamia90 (23. Februar 2016)

hi ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt ... hab dazu aber noch ein paar fragen


----------



## Urieziel (23. Februar 2016)

Du kannst hier im Forum fragen und hab dir nochmal als PM meine Battle.net ID geschickt wenn du mich direkt anschreiben willst.


----------

